# Smooth Sailing



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Here's a look of the rest of our schedule:

*Mar Opponent * 
Sat 12 Denver 
Mon 14 New Orleans 
Wed 16 Minnesota 
Fri 18 Charlotte 
Sun 20 @ Detroit 
Mon 21 @ New York 
Wed 23 @ Indiana 
Fri 25 Atlanta 
Sun 27 Houston 
Wed 30 Seattle 
* Apr Opponent * 
Fri 1 @ Denver 
Sat 2 L.A. Lakers 
Wed 6 L.A. Clippers 
Thu 7 @ Dallas 
Sat 9 @ L.A. Clippers 
Sun 10 @ Golden State 
Tue 12 Portland 
Wed 13 @ Utah 
Sat 16 Memphis 
Mon 18 @ Memphis 
Wed 20 @ Minnesota 

We really only have three really tough games left; Houston, Dallas, and Detroit. Of course we're going to lose some of the easier ones too, but I think this is a perfect time to rest Tim, Manu, Nazr, and any other spurs who is hurting even the slightest bit before the playoffs. It's pretty much all downhill from here. Just hope the spurs don't take it all too easily.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

ezealen said:


> Here's a look of the rest of our schedule:
> 
> *Mar Opponent Time* Local TV National TV*
> Sat 12 Denver 7:30pm KRRT NBATV
> ...


At Memphis could be tough too, but yeah, not too difficult as a whole. It's good to rest injuries certainly, but on the other hand you want to get some momentum going into the playoffs, with the guys all playing together.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LuckyAC said:


> At Memphis could be tough too, but yeah, not too difficult as a whole. It's good to rest injuries certainly, but on the other hand you want to get some momentum going into the playoffs, with the guys all playing together.


 That is true, but I think we'll be pretty much all rested up by the end of the month. Leaving us with plenty of time to get a good run in like last year's. 

P.S. I got rid of the dates and time and stuff cuz it was kinda hard to read it all :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

As long as we avoid further injuries, a 60 win season is ours. We've got a great shot at the #1 seed, but I don't see us dropping below the 2nd seed. 



Only 11 games in April will bode well for us, although I bet we'll have a couple of playoff games in April as well.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> As long as we avoid further injuries, a 60 win season is ours. We've got a great shot at the #1 seed, but I don't see us dropping below the 2nd seed.
> 
> 
> 
> Only 11 games in April will bode well for us, although I bet we'll have a couple of playoff games in April as well.


We have the tie breaker agaisnt Phoenix rite? So all we have to do is tie them?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Right. We don't want a tie though, we want lone ownership of that #1 seed. :yes:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Right. We don't want a tie though, we want lone ownership of that #1 seed. :yes:


But wouldn't a tie give us lone ownership of the number one seed? :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I wouldn't exactly call it smooth sailing. It is a relatively easy schedule but there are still some tough games left. Besides the ones you mentioned I think The Sonics, Grizzlies, and Nuggets could give us potential problems.



KokoTheMonkey said:


> Right. We don't want a tie though, we want lone ownership of that #1 seed. :yes:


Agreed. :clap:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, all I meant is that we need to shoot for a better record than Phoenix, not necessarily a tie with them. I'd be happy either way (because we'd get HMC in both scenarios) but I'd be happier with the former than the latter.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Well, all I meant is that we need to shoot for a better record than Phoenix, not necessarily a tie with them. I'd be happy either way (because we'd get HMC in both scenarios) but I'd be happier with the former than the latter.


I know. I'm just messin with ya, Koko. I feel the same way you do. I can't stand Phoenix! (excluding Nash)


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

debate wuts worse laker fans or suns fans lol


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Only 11 games in April will bode well for us, although I bet we'll have a couple of playoff games in April as well.


But 4 back to back out of 11 games... which leaves only 3 games with 1+ day rest


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> debate wuts worse laker fans or suns fans lol


Most of the Laker fans aren't that bad, but most of the Suns are really arrogant.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i dont no last yr after .4 ahahahha they were pretty ignorent and pumpice but suns fans are a diffrent bread by them selfs lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i dont no last yr after .4 ahahahha they were pretty ignorent and pumpice but suns fans are a diffrent bread by them selfs lol


I'm sure if the spurs won by the .4 I'd act the same way they did.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

well wut team u hate the most suns or lakers(previous yr)


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> well wut team u hate the most suns or lakers(previous yr)


I didn't care about the suns at all last year so of course the lakers. They were our biggest rival last year IMO


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

no the suns team this yr and laker team last yr


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> no the suns team this yr and laker team last yr


Oh! That's a very good question...Do you mean on bbb.net? Cause I wasn't on the boards until after the season last year. I find it hard to believe they could be worse than most of the Suns' fans this year though.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

lol man this yr suns fans think they are the nba


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> lol man this yr suns fans think they are the nba


They remind me alot of Amare. Like players, like fans I guess. Just glad we got great guys like Tim Duncan on our team :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

No need to generalize guys. Most of the Suns fans are very well mannered and open minded. There are only a certain few that choose to whine that their team isn't respected.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> No need to generalize guys. Most of the Suns fans are very well mannered and open minded. There are only a certain few that choose to whine that their team isn't respected.


In my posts I said "most of the Suns fans". That's not gerneralizing.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ya i met 1 or 2 suns fans that r opend minded lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> ya i met 1 or 2 suns fans that r opend minded lol


There's more than one or two, but a vast majority are pretty arrogant.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Smooth sailing, huh? We've got two of our best players with nagging injuries and we're not playing very good ball right now.





As for the Suns fans, I'm not going to generalize their whole fan base as arrogant, ignorant, cocky snobs, but I can say that I'll generalize them here on this board as that.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Smooth sailing, huh? We've got two of our best players with nagging injuries and we're not playing very good ball right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you said it all


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Smooth sailing, huh? We've got two of our best players with nagging injuries


 That's exactly what this thread is about. This is a pefect time for Manu, Tim, and anyone else hurting to get some rest. I thought I said that in my first post.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im going to make a big pridiction we will only loose 4 more games the rest of the yr


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> im going to make a big pridiction we will only loose 4 more games the rest of the yr


That's about how much we SHOULD lose, but by the way we're playing, I highly doubt it.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

thats why its big pridiction lol :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> thats why its big pridiction lol :biggrin:


lol. Well I say 7


----------

